# 12 HP I/C Briggs and Stratton won't fire



## malexander64 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have an older 12 hp I/C briggs and stratton on a Snapper, was running when i parked it and now it won't fire. I cleaned the magneto contacts and flywheel contacts, but still no fire. Any suggestions??? Help me if you can


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Isolate module from tractor by unplugging the kill switch lead wire, retest for spark. If still no spark, then post back with engine model, type and code numbers. If you have spark with the wire unplugged then the problem lies in the tractor, post model and sn from your 
Snapper and we can proceed from there.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

as a simplicity and snapper mech. those things are notorious for safety switches going bad. do what 30 yr. said and you will be good to go


----------



## malexander64 (Aug 29, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> Isolate module from tractor by unplugging the kill switch lead wire, retest for spark. If still no spark, then post back with engine model, type and code numbers. If you have spark with the wire unplugged then the problem lies in the tractor, post model and sn from your
> Snapper and we can proceed from there.


2817107 0162 87111411 numbers on the engine, disconnected the black ground and everything except the positive cables on the solenoid, no spark from the module at all.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

malexander64 said:


> 2817107 0162 87111411 numbers on the engine, disconnected the black ground and everything except the positive cables on the solenoid, no spark from the module at all.


Take the module off and clean the mounting contacts on both the engine and ignition module, reinstall and reset air gap to around .010". Retest for spark, if still no spark, then a new module is in order. Briggs Part Number: 398811


----------



## malexander64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you will try that and probably wind up ordering the new module.


----------

